# Converting SRA to IRS



## 01rancher4x4

I have been trying to find out how to convert my SRA to IRS on my bike. Is it worth the trouble? How would I go about doing it? I also want to put a good size lift on it. I don't want the 2" lift, I want something bigger!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

You could always buy an IRS bike and cut the frame up. Splice in the front and rear sections to your honda. If you use brute stuff, you can get any lift size you want. That's one way anyway. Probably cheaper to sell the SRA and buy an IRS.
You don't need IRS when you have paddles.


----------



## JPs300

Much cheaper/more logical to simply swap to a factory IRS bike. - To do it right, and especially with a lift larger than 2", you'll have more money in just the conversion/lift than what another bike cost out-right.


----------



## 01rancher4x4

I have been thinking about paddles. Where can I get them. How can I do a drum deletion?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

01rancher4x4 said:


> I have been thinking about paddles. Where can I get them. How can I do a drum deletion?


I got mine from Wayne openbrier. Do a search for axle paddles and you should find his contact info. I got a new phone recently and lost his #. I just used a grinder to do the rear brake delete. You will need to replace the axle bearings on that end so buy those ahead of time. You could always just run one paddle if you don't wanna delete the brake. A paddle is better than no paddle. Lol


----------



## 01rancher4x4

Well just like every other Honda I have no breaks so the drum is back there for show. I just replaced and rebuilt my rear end and bearings. Is there any way I could save the bearing or would it be better to just wait till it needs replacing again?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

01rancher4x4 said:


> Well just like every other Honda I have no breaks so the drum is back there for show. I just replaced and rebuilt my rear end and bearings. Is there any way I could save the bearing or would it be better to just wait till it needs replacing again?


The bearing you have to replace is in the drum housing. It's out at the end of the axle tube. You can see it in that pic I posted. Actually there are 2 bearings, so buy 2. I'd replace it because there is a lot of aluminum flying around while you're cutting that drum apart.


----------

